# Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER



## Mifri (19. Aug. 2007)

Moin

Nachdem ich nun schon seit einigen Wochen hier im Forum die schönen Teiche bewundere, möchte ich mich auch einmal kurz vorstellen.

Name: Mirco
Alter: 32
verheiratet: Jo
Kinder: nö
Hobby: Modellflug und vielleicht bald Gartenteich 

Wir wohnen nun seit 1,5 Jahren in unserem kleinen Eigenheim und seit ca. 2 Monaten sind auch die Außenanlagen soweit fertig. Da wir eine relativ große Auffahrt und Terrasse eingeplant haben (nach dem Motto NICHT KLECKERN SONDERN KLOTZEN) fällt unser Garten oder sagen wir eher "DIE LANGWEILIGE GRÜNFLÄCHE"  etwas kleiner aus. Um diesen Bereich mit mehr Leben zu füllen möchten wir wenn Möglich im nächsten Jahr eine Teich anlegen.

Nach etlichen Lektüren und Lesestunden hier im Forum sollte der Teich etwa folgende Eckdaten aufweisen. Wasserfläche so ca. 16 bis 20 qm bei einer Tiefe von 0,9 m. Möglichst terrassennah angelegt, wobei es auf den ersten Blick vielleicht etwas wuchtig erscheinen mag. 
Von der Tendenz sollte der Teich "naturnah" sein. Ich möchte wenn möglich auf aufwendige Filtertechnik verzichten können. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe reguliert sich ein Teich in Abhängigkeit seiner Größe und Bepflanzung ja selber und kann auf Technik verzichten oder? 

Neben dem Studieren zahlreicher Bücher usw. haben wir auch schon einige Zeichnungen gemacht und warten z.Z. noch auf einen Planungsvorschlag von NATURAGART. 

Anbei habe ich mal zwei Bilder angehängt, wie die Teichform aussehen könnte. Ist sicherlich noch nicht die Endform. aber wenigstens eine Idee.

Was meint IHR?

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirco,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum! Ich gebe Dir recht, die Lektüre der Beiträge hier ist extrem hilfreich. Ich habe dieses Forum erst im Nachhinein gefunden, nachdem ich schon alle möglichen Anfängerfehler begangen hatte :

Aber Du findest hier echt super viel und schnelle Hilfe!

Ich kann bestätigen, dass ein Teich auch völlig ohne Technik auskommt. Es ist im wesentlichen alles abhängig von den Pflanzen. Und innerhalb kürzester Zeit hast Du auch ganz von alleine jede Menge Leben im Teich. Das macht soooo viel Spaß! Mein Mann und ich sagen heute noch, dass der Teich die beste Idee war, die wir seit langem hatten. Eine wirkliche Bereicherung. Wir sind nur auf die Idee gekommen, weil wir einen Höhenunterschied auf unserem Grundstück ausgleichen mussten...:beeten:

Zu Deiner Teichplanung würde ich sagen, dass mir die 2. Variante besser gefällt. Denn der Teich erscheint mir dann noch nah genug an der Terrasse, aber Du hast davor noch genügend Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn der Teich - wie auf dem 1. Bild - unmittelbar vor der Terrasse angelegt wird, ergibt sich dahinter eher "toter" Raum. Oder sagen wir es mal anders: das Grundstück erscheint bei Variante 2 "weitläufiger" 

Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmacksache. Ich kann nicht erkennen, was für eine Hecke ihr gepflanzt habt. Hier musst du noch den Abstand zum Teich bedenken, wenn die Hecke mal groß ist. Übrigens ein weiterer Vorteil, wenn der Teich hinten angelegt wird. Wenn die Hecke groß wird, würde mir das hintere Stück zu beengt vorkommen (also Foto 1).


----------



## Dodi (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin Mirco!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Bei der Teichplanung helfen wir Dir sehr gerne, so können unnötige Anfängerfehler vermieden werden.

Mir gefällt die linke Variante der Teichplanung besser, wobei ich den breiteren Teil des Teiches in die rechte Ecke verlegen würde, die evtl. sonst hinter dem Teich wie ein "toter Raum" wirken könnte. So hast Du den Teich direkt an der Terrasse und kannst alles schön beobachten.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst Du keine Fische einsetzen - das wäre bei einer Teichtiefe von 90 cm auch nicht optimal. 

Wäre schön, wenn Du den Planungsvoschlag von Naturagart hier mal einstellen könntest - würde mich sehr interessieren.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei der Planung des Teiches und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hi Dodi,



> wobei ich den breiteren Teil des Teiches in die rechte Ecke verlegen würde



stimmt, die Idee finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Also, du meinst, den breiteren Teil nach vorne verlegen, oder?

P.S. Mirco, was ist eigentlich mit dem rechts angrenzenden Grundstück? Bauland oder offene Weide/Feld? Vielleicht könnte man den Teich von Bild 2 auch um 90 Grad drehen und dort anlegen? Dann hat man einen "offenen" Hintergrund und vorne bzw. links auch noch jede Menge Platz


----------



## Dodi (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, die Idee finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Also, du meinst, den breiteren Teil nach vorne verlegen, oder?



Genau so, dann ist die Ecke rechts vor dem Haus schön ausgenutzt und der Teich nimmt nach Links hin nicht soviel Raum des Grundstücks ein.


----------



## Mifri (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo

Danke schon einmal für die zahlreichen Antworten und Änderungsvorschläge.

Also die Hecke ist eine Hainbuchenhecke und sollte nicht höher als 1,5-1,8 Meter werden, wenn Sie erst einmal ausgewachsen ist. Muss MANN natürlich beschneiden.

An der rechten Grundstücksseite ist Weideland. Dort wollen wir eigentlich auch noch __ Hainbuche pflanzen.

Leider haben wir noch die Schmutz- und Regenwasserkanäle im Garten liegen (dünne Striche zu den Güllidekeln) und zusätzlich noch die Leitungen der Ersdsonden in ca. 0,5m Abstand zu Terrasse. Alles in ca. 0,8m Tiefe.

Wenn ich den Teichvorschlag Bild 1 oder linkes Bild um 180° drehen würde könnte ich die rechte Seite als große Flachwasserzone gestalten und den Tiefwasserbereich dann im ausreichenden Abstand der oben genannten Einschränkungen verlegen.

Beim Teichvorschlag 2 (Teich in der linken Ecke des Grundstücks) habe ich keine Einschränkungen bzgl. Rohrleitungen. Also nur die Hainbuchenhecke in unmittelbarer Nähe.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Black1 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirco
Ich würde die erste Planung nehmen.Wo die Rohre verlaufen Flachwasserzone anlegen.
1) Du sitzt direkt am Teich.Schöner zu beobachten.

2)Da wirst Du weniger Probleme beim Heckenschneiden haben,auch wenn an der rechten Seite noch Hecke hinkommt. 

Weiterhin viel Spass beim Planen 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo @ all,

*erstmal herzliches willkommen hier Mirco.*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, wenn Du den Planungsvoschlag von Naturagart hier mal einstellen könntest - würde mich sehr interessieren.



Bitte Vorsicht beim einstellen des Entwurfs walten lassen. Zurerst die Nutzungsbedingungen von NG genau durchlesen!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das man dort etwas gegen eine Veröffentlichung ihre Entwürfe hat. (zu Recht wie ich finde, die wollen auch von was leben.  )

Also vor der Einstellung hier bitte genauesten studieren, was von NG geduldet wird und was nicht.

Und jetzt selbstverständlich noch viele Tips und Ratschläge für dich *und* natürlich auch ebensoviel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Mifri (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin

Nach langem hin und her habe ich es endlich geschaft die blöden bearbeiteten Bilddateien in ein passendes Format zu bekommen.

Anbei mal ein Entwurf mit Tiefenzonen und die zu berücksichtigen Leitungen.

Werde noch ein paar andere entwürfe machen. Mal sehen, was noch so dabei herauskommt.

Mit dem veröffentlichen der NATURAGART-Vorschläge habe ich auch etwas Kopfschmerzen. Nicht umsonst berechnen die 30 EUR für drei Varianten, wobei das Geld beim Folienkauf gutgeschrieben wird.


So muss jetzt weiter fleißig Zeichnen.


Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Ich schon wieder 

Anbei noch einmal drei weitere etwas schöner dargestellte Entwürfe.

Passt eigentlich die Aufteilung der Tiefenzonen so, oder braucht man diese nicht ringsherum laufen lassen ?

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirko,

auch von mir noch: Willkommen bei uns. 

Mir gefällt das erste Bild schon ganz gut... allerdings würde ich diese 30-40 und 40-60cm Zonen nicht umlaufend machen. Irgendwie erinnert das doch sehr an ein Treppenhaus.  Die erste Zone kann ruhig noch breiter werden - dafür gibt es die meisten Pflanzen.
Wichtig ist, dass Du Dir z.B. jetzt schon Gedanken machst, wieviel Seerosen und wohin damit. Alles, was Du an dieser Zone einsparen kannst, kommt dem Volumen und damit auch der Stabilität des Systems zu gute.
Noch besser wäre es, wenn Du Dich gleich noch entscheidest, welche Sorten es werden sollen, denn dann kannst Du die entsprechende Zone (Tiefe) direkt für sie anlegen.

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, ob Du den Weg von NG mit aller Konsequenz (Ufergraben/Uferwall) gehen möchtest? Dann hättest Du einen schönen Übergang zum Garten und es bleibt noch weniger Rasen zum Mähen übrig. 
Da Ihr keine Kinder habt, ist es vielleicht auch kein Problem sein, auf den Rasen zu verzichten?
Auch wenn Du jetzt sagst "das ist groß genug", so gibt es genug Leute, die hinterher bereuen, nicht größer gebaut zu haben.
Wenn Ihr den Rasen für nichts anderes braucht.... dann macht den Teich doch ruhig noch ein wenig ausufernt, also mit einer Bucht Richtung hinten links zum Beispiel. Dort könntet Ihr leicht versteckt noch eine kleine Bank aufstellen.
Über den linken Seitenarm könnte man eine schmale Brücke/Steg bauen.
So wie der Teich jetzt eingezeichnet ist, sieht man alles auf einen Blick von der Terrasse und vom  Garten aus. 
Ein Garten(teich) lebt aber von der Spannung, was hinter der nächsten Ecke/Biegung kommt.

Ich würde Dir gern den Vorschlag entsprechend einzeichnen, leider will der eine Rechner derzeit keine Bilder downloaden, während der andere den Upload aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Es ist wie verhext!


----------



## Mifri (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Annett

Ich könnte dir ja mal das Blankobild ohne alles per mail schicken.
Währenddessen ändere ich mal die Pflanzzonen etwas ab.

Gib mir mal deine EMAIL Adresse

Gruß

Mrco


----------



## Mifri (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin

So habe nochmal etwas gebastelt, bevor es ins Bett geht. Ich glaube, bis ich dann nächstes Jahr den ersten Spatenstich machen werde, wird es noch hunderte Zeichnungen geben 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirco,

meine Mailadresse findest Du über mein Profil (einfach links auf meinen Namen klicken). Bitte nicht mehr als 2-3 MB schicken - sonst ist das Postfach voll....
Ich muss das Bild dann aber an einem Rechner runter laden und bearbeiten und anschließend per Datenträger zum anderen Rechner tragen um es wieder hochzuladen. :crazy:
Dauert also alles seine Zeit. 

Bild Nummer 2 gefällt mir persönlich schon besser, aber ich würde es noch etwas mehr geschwungen gestalten, wenn Ihr auf den Rasen verzichten könnt und wollt. 
Spart das mähen.


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirco,

da bin ich wieder, mit 3 erstmal einfach eingezeichneten Vorschlägen bezüglich Größe... erstmal den Umriß festlegen, dann die Tiefzonen.
Je schmaler Du den Teich machen möchtest, desto steiler muß Du runter gehen um eine gewisse Tiefe zu erreichen.


hellblau = Bachlauf (kann man auch weglassen)
dunkelblau = Teich
  
Der Bach fließt etwas zum Sitzplatz hin.

 
Bach fließt direkt auf den Sitzplatz hin, ist nur leider ein ganzes Stück entfernt - dann hört man das Plätschern nicht so.... Frauen und ihre Blase. : 

Ein eher max. großer Vorschlag. 
 
Besser wäre es, wenn das Wasser des Bachlaufes direkt auf den Sitzbereich zulaufen würde... dann sieht man es wenigstens. Daher wäre der mittlere Vorschlag auch nicht schlecht.
Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile - man muss sie nur abwägen.
Versteckte Buchten sind bei dieser Größe anscheinend wirklich nicht drin.  

Vielleicht gibt es Dir die eine oder andere Gestaltungsidee für *Deinen* Teich mit auf den Weg.
Würde mich freuen. 

Ganz gespannt bin auch ich auf die NG Vorschläge, vielleicht kannst Du sie ja in Deinem Foto ungefähr nachzeichnen. Das dürfte m.M.n. zulässig sein.


----------



## Mifri (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Annett

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Werde wie schon fast üblich meine bisherigen Entwürfe mal wieder überarbeiten. Bin auch gespannt, was NG so auf die Beine stellt. Bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Gestern ist mir bei einigen Teichen aufgefallen, dass es ja scheinbar garnicht so viele Teifenzonen geben muss. Bei den Teichprofilen sieht man häufig einen bereich von 10-15, 30-40 und dann Tiefsee. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Tach auch

Habe mal wieder einen Entwurf etwas umgestaltet.

Ziel war es, etwas mehr Abstand zu den in rot eingezeichneten Rohrleitungen 
zu bekommen und das Teichprofil etwas interessanter zu gestalten. Der Bachlauf ist eingentlich nicht geplant gewesen, weil ich in den Sommermonaten nicht das tiefere kühle Wasser mit dem warmen Oberflächenwasser mischen möchte. Durch diesen Kreislauf würde sich der komplette Teich erwärmen.  

Die Ausbuchtung auf der linken Seite könnte etwa 60 cm tief werden und bei Verwendung eines Bachlauf die Pumpe beherbergen. Dadurch würde das kühle Tiefenwasser aus 90cm tiefe nicht mit dem warmen Oberflächenwasser vermischt werden. 

Ist natürlich alles nur theoretisch denke ich. Was meint IHR 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Mifri (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin

Mal wieder etwas neues.

Habe beim jetzigen Entwurf mal versucht, fast komplett von den im Garten verlegten Leitungen fern zu bleiben und einen entsprechenden Abstand zur Hecke zu gewährleisten. Eigentlich muß man an diesen Leitungen ja nicht mehr dran. Währe aber sicherlich ärgerlich wenn doch. Nächste Woche sollte ich dann auch mal einen Entwurf von NG bekommen. Kann ja eigentlich kein großer Unterschied zu meinen Versuchen sein, weil das Platzangebot im Garten ja nicht so toll ist.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

So...wie auf deinem letzten Bild finde ich es am besten...bin mal gespannt, wie es in echt aussieht )))


----------



## Mifri (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin

wer viel Zeit hat und erst nächstes Jahr mit dem Teich anfangen möchte kann viel Zeichnen und sich den Kopf über Form und Position zerbrechen.

Mal wieder eine neue Kreation, allerdings mit ideen von anderer Seite.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Frank (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hi Mirco,

hoffentlich kannst du dich nachher noch entscheiden, bei soviel Malerei und guten Vorschlägen. 

Der letzte von "dir" eingebrachte lässt schon erkennen, von "welcher Seite" er kommt ... 
Wobei ich sagen muss, das mir die Idee mit den Trittsteinen sehr gut gefällt.
Den Bachlauf würde ich allerdings sowie Annett es auch schon gezeichnet hat gegenüber der Terasse platzieren. 
Direkt neben der Terasse könnte das Geplätscher evtl. auf Dauer "störend" sein und auf der anderen Seite ist er besser einzusehen.


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirco,

die Pumpe in der 20-35cm Zone finde ich auch nicht gerade berauschend, es sei denn, sie soll ausschließlich den Bachlauf speisen. Dann ist es völlig ok!

Man könnte den Anfang des Bachlaufes auch auf das Schild "Pos. Pumpe" verlegen. Dann hätte er die richtige Richtung und läge nicht direkt auf den Leitungen. 
Wenn man allerdings bei anderen sieht, wie die Teiche über etliche Leitungen gebaut werden, einfach weils auch nicht anders geht.... ich hätt da nicht so Bedenken, wenn sie noch keine 50Jahre alt sind. 

Auf jeden Fall hat der Teich durch die geschwungene Form schon wesentlich mehr Spannung!


----------



## Mifri (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin

So habe mal eben eure Ratschläge in die Tat umgesetzt und noch etwas erweitert. 

Die Position der Pumpe war ein versehen. Sollte eigentlich bei ca.60cm Tiefe sein. Der Bachlauf verläuft nun wieder entlang des Teiches und von der Terrasse lässt sich der Teich durch einen kleinen Steg erreichen.

So langsam geflällt mir das Teil immer besser, gegenüber den ersten Versuchen 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## jora (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo,

na da ist aber jemand fleissig am zeichnen.  

Mir gefällt der letzte Versuch bisher am besten. Sieht wirklich schon sehr schön aus.  

Mit welchem Programm erstellst du die ganzen Zeichnungen?


----------



## Mifri (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Jörg

Die Zeichnungen sind einfacher erstellt, als Du sicherlich denkst.

Das Foto einfach in eine Power Point Folie kopieren und mit den entsprechenden PP-Tools bearbeiten. Damit die Bilddatei für das FORUM nicht zu groß wird, die entsprechende Folie als JPEG-Datei speichern.

Mittlerweile habe ich schon 11 verschiedene Varianten, wobei mir die letzte ebenfalls am besten gefällt.  Doch bis zur Realisierung werden noch so einige Monate vergehen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Also, ich bleibe bei meinem Favoriten  Alles andere ist mir "zuviel" Teich...

Gott, wenn ich überlege, dass wir einfach zur Schüppe gegriffen und gebuddelt haben *lach* Und alles, was ich mir hier zeitgleich grob angelesen habe, habe ich Rino immer zugerufen, dass er das und das noch ändern müsse...und so

Mirco...das ist VORBILDLICH!


----------



## Luna-ch (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Hallo Mirco

Ich finde es gut, wie du dich auf den Teichbau vorbereitest.
Es hat einige sehr gute Varianten.
Was mir jedoch bei allen auffällt ist die sehr geringe Tiefe.
Wenn du z.b. Kois halten willst solltest du mind. 1.50m
haben, besser wäre mehr.

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Mifri (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Moin Moin und wieder ein neuer USER*

Moin

Das mit der Planung ist wohl so eine "MACKE" bei mir. Ihr solltet mal sehen, was für einen Aufstand ich bei Terrasse, Wege und Hofeinfahrt gemacht habe.

Habe alles im Maßstab 1:50 auf einem Zeichenbrett erstellt und bei der Terrasse sogar jeden einzelnen Pflasterklinker (10 X 5cm) eingezeichnet, damit ich eine Vorstellung vom Verlegemuster bekomme. :crazy: 

Ob sich dieser Aufwand nun auch bei einen Teich lohnt, wird man sehen.
Meistens wird dort wohl eher in Richtung GRÖßER und TIEFER abgewichen, was in meinen Fall wohl anstatt 90cm irgendwie so bei 110 cm liegen wird.

Gruß

Mirco


----------

